# RECALL! Please read if you feed NATURE'S VARIETY!



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Nature's Variety Dog Food Recall | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Scared me for a minute, but I get Nature's Recipe, not Nature's Variety. And Billy can't eat barley anyway.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmm.. I feed the NV patties because no one close to me sells S&C frozen patties. I hope they don't start having issues with the patties too.


----------

